# Rotiform blq!!! Where can i find in miami???



## gutotanabatian (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi there!

I'm from Sao Paulo, Brazil and I'd like to pick up a set of *Rotiform BLQ*...

*18x8,5 ET45 4x100 or 5x100...*

Do you know where can I find it in Miami?

I should be there for about 4 days... so I need to hurry up to find those wheels!!!

Well this is my toy!!! VW Saveiro Cross 2011

Enkei RS7 18" for a while...


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Welcome aboard.

http://www.rotiform.com/

They are on the forums as well.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

let me know if you find a place. I've been looking for a some BLQ's for the emkaysix.


----------



## gutotanabatian (Apr 21, 2011)

PSU said:


> Welcome aboard.
> 
> http://www.rotiform.com/
> 
> They are on the forums as well.


TKS! 

I've been looking over there but not success...

There is a reseller in FL but I think he is too weak... and it is too far from Miami... they are in Sarasota!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

What do you mean by "too weak"?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5379696-FS-FT-Rotiform-BLQ-18x8.5


----------



## gutotanabatian (Apr 21, 2011)

PSU said:


> What do you mean by "too weak"?


I didnt see anything I need over there...
They dont have much choice in 18's... about offset and number of bolts.
And then I sent an email and I didnt have any answer... thats why I'm saying ther are "too weak".


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

Good luck. I had these backordered for 3 months before I gave up on them.


----------

